# Responsibilities of stud owner



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

So a recent thread about politely declining a mating got me thinking. 

Those of you that have stud dogs:

1. How closely do you look at females pedigree? 

2. How do you chose females that request a breeding?

3. What are your requirements for stud service?

4. Do you have a set stud fee? 

5. If someone came to you with an outstanding bitch, that met all of the basic requirements ( hip/elbows, DM, working titles) but was out if a line that is NOT what you breed, would you refuse? I.e. You have WGWL and an ASL bitch was presented, that met your requirements. What would you do? 

Stud dogs can obviously breed and pass on genetics way more than a female. So what is your responsibility as the owner of the stud? Protect your dogs reputation, get a lot of puppies on the ground, use him to improve the gene pool no matter the gene pool?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

